

Please Don't Learn to Read - joebadmo
http://blog.byjoemoon.com/please-dont-learn-to-read

======
rizzom5000
Learn to read... sure, I've heard the US adult population is 30% functionally
illiterate.

Learn math... sure, I've heard the US has some of the worst math scores in the
developed world. Learn advanced mathematics, why not?

Learn to rebuild your car's engine... sure, I'd guess that upwards of 95% of
car owners don't know how to rebuild their engine! The shame!

et cetera et cetera et cetera... learn what you want, please don't tell me
what I should spend my time learning, or what would be good for me to learn.
Maybe those 30% of illiterate adults who couldn't be bothered to learn basic
math skills will make great coders, but I somehow doubt it.

------
throwaway63-90
Love it. Nice job Joe.

Hey, listen, reading is not for everyone.

You need to be smart, like Jeff Atwood.

Can you believe that programmers look up to this guy?

What does that say about programmers?

